# 2013 fee schedule Medicare



## karbaker (Nov 28, 2012)

Maybe I am losing my mind but the fee schedule is missing the add on codes for PCI.
92921, 92925, 92929, 92934, 92938, 92944.  has anyone else noticed any other discrepencies.  Not sure who to contact regarding this?

Thansk, any input will be appreciated, even if ai lost my mind.


----------



## leahlhaynie (Dec 11, 2012)

*Then it's contagious*

I was trying to look up the new codes for pricing info and ran into same problem. The CMS fee schedule tool doesn't have 2013 yet, and I can't find any mention of the missing codes on Novitas's website. 

Leah


----------



## leahlhaynie (Dec 12, 2012)

I called Novitas this morning regarding the missing codes, and the person referred me to this article:

http://www.cms.gov/Regulations-and-Guidance/Guidance/Transmittals/Downloads/R2607CP.pdf 

She also said that it should (hopefully) be addressed in the quarterly update.


----------



## karbaker (Dec 12, 2012)

thank you so much Leah

karen


----------



## Jess1125 (Dec 13, 2012)

karbaker said:


> Maybe I am losing my mind but the fee schedule is missing the add on codes for PCI.
> 92921, 92925, 92929, 92934, 92938, 92944.  has anyone else noticed any other discrepencies.  Not sure who to contact regarding this?
> 
> Thansk, any input will be appreciated, even if ai lost my mind.



I do know that Medicare isn't going to be paying for the add on codes and have given them a status of "bundled". They are only going to pay for the base code.

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------



## leahlhaynie (Dec 13, 2012)

Jess1125 said:


> I do know that Medicare isn't going to be paying for the add on codes and have given them a status of "bundled". They are only going to pay for the base code.
> 
> 
> I believe you--they don't have RVUs, either. Do you happen to have a link or something so I can forward it to my doctors?
> ...


----------



## jewlz0879 (Dec 14, 2012)

Then why were they even created? How frustrating for our physicians, IMHO. If you have the link that would be great! Thanks!


----------



## Jess1125 (Dec 17, 2012)

I'll see if I can come up with something for a link for you either today or tomorrow for sure. I have a copy of the AMA Symposium from Chicago last month. A copy of the Cardiology presentation anyway that was given to me from a co-worker and it was mentioned there along with the RVU's of the new codes. (the base codes).

Jessica CPC, CCC


----------

